# Is This Legit?



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I was offered a business proposition by a friend to offer discounts to people for this pharmaceuticle/marketing company. I never heard of this company I'm wondering if it's legit or is it some get rich quick? It's called Provision Rx. You can look it up online, but I'm curious because it sounds too good to be true. I don't want to get into something like that. I chose this forum because it deals with health. After I get my answer, I'll have this thread closed.... Help me out, please!


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a pyramid scam. The new recruited distributors pay for the salaries of the current distributors until there aren't enough new distributors joining to keep up and everyone except the people who joined very early on in the scam loose money.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Einstein said:


> It's a pyramid scam. The new recruited distributors pay for the salaries of the current distributors until there aren't enough new distributors joining to keep up and everyone except the people who joined very early on in the scam loose money.


So I take it that you've heard of them before? Any experience with them?


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> So I take it that you've heard of them before? Any experience with them?


Nope, I just Googled it.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Nope, I just Googled it.


So where did you find the basis for your conclusions? Can you give me a link?


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Is ProvisionRX a Scammy Pyramid Scheme?


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Is ProvisionRX a Scammy Pyramid Scheme?


Well....... Okay. Exactly what I thought..... Thank you.


----------

